# Rear Axels



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

Does anyone know where to get hollow no magenitic rear axels?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

What diameter, for Tyco or Aurora/Tomy/AW ? They sell drill blanks in both common diameters, and as an example, Bearsox sells some Tungsten Axles- Ballsoutracing in 1/16" size, and JAG also sells the same- Tungsten .0635 dia


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

PS- here a HT Link to a post that has a nice Drill Blank size Reference chart to use with axles.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

ralph, the man wants HOLLOW axles.
_hcslots_ on eBay usually sells hollow stainless steel axles, but only has these listed right now.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/HO-Slot-Car...251159932947?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item3a7a4c7013
a message to him might find them though.
Wizzard usually sells em and I would bet that BSRT does too. slot-tach is still a mystery to me, but they are in the same arena


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Sorry, my bad


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Hollow Stainless
http://www.scaleengineering.com/Product Pages/Axles1.htm

a little different but VERY NICE for Superstocks to 3 ohm & faster?
http://www.scaleauto.com/bsrt/wheels.htm
Titanium super lightweight
HT222 "Triple Splined" Rear Axle - (.061 diameter) 
HT224 "Single Spline" Rear Axle - (.061 diameter)


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

JW's has 'em too. http://jwhospeedparts.com/listpg.htm#axle


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*buy in bulk*

some rules require you to buy production axles. i do that, but i have lots of runners i like to tune, so i buy axle material in bulk. cuts easy with a dremel and fiber cutting disk, and what slot head doesnt have a dremel or 3? just remember after cutting that you bevel the ends of the axle so the hubs slide on easy and true. i hold the axle and twist it in my fingers while pushing lightly into the cutting disk. wear safety glasses!

for my magnet cars (tomy turbo, tyco, super g+, bsrt G3) i prefer 304 s/s wire in 0.059 dia. 304 s/s is only slightly attrached to magnets, and the 304 wire below has a really bright polish that makes a great axle. 

http://www.amazonsupply.com/stainle....059+inches&filterBy.material_browse=16418721


Ti wire also works well. i have tried both the 304 and Ti and i like the 304 better. The Ti wears faster and is not polished. Ti is even less magnetic, so no pull toward the rear traction magnets. the 304 has just a bit more drag due to the magnets, but the bright polish and longer wear really offset that. 

http://www.amazonsupply.com/dp/B001387M22/ref=sp_dp_g2c_asin


same vendor has hollow tube s/s in 0.058. 

http://www.amazonsupply.com/dp/B000FN0VGU/ref=sp_dp_g2c_asin


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey thanks for the link MKing:thumbsup:

I was looking for 17G needles/axles just the other day,

Rick


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks MKing for the link to 17G hypodermic 304 SS hollow tube.

http://www.amazonsupply.com/dp/B000FN0VGU/ref=sp_dp_g2c_asin

Here's an eye-opener for you.
I orginally made all my independent Fan Van axles out of Drill blank stock.

Complete with tires the drill gauge axles all weigh 2.3 grams.
The hollow tube axles are identically set-up to the solid core axles.
Ie:same length / number of spacers /hubs /tires etc.,and they come in at 2.0 grams right on the pin.
Roughly almost 14% lighter .
These are axles with no gears,if the weight seems a bit wacky:thumbsup:

Even up to a Modified mag car i'd run them,i don't know if i'd run them above that in the radical classes,but it's an axle option you guys should look into.

Any Canucks out there using Amazon ,be prepared to take it where the sun don't shine ,when it comes to shipping into Canada from them.

My final bill on $56.16 worth of tubing was $102.90 by the time it was at my door,ouch.

Rick


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks to Tossedman,here's a conversion chart to convert Gauge sizes to SAE/Metric sizes.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Needle_gauge_comparison_chart


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Axle weight differances for youse guys .

All axles are as close to identical as i could get.
1.5 inches long

0.058" 17G hollow tube : 0.2 grams

0.0595" drill blank : 0.5 grams

0.062" drill blank :0.6 grams.

Rick


----------

